# capsule endoscopy anyone????



## mfmissy (Jan 23, 2003)

Just found this site, My son travis 15 is going in for this camara pill, this is the truly only way to see inside the small intest. he has has 2 colonopys, 2 endo's upper lower GI's sonograms,cat scan and white blood cell scan and last but not least abdomanal surgery for a look see, with all normal results. his symptom are cronic ab pain in 2 spots, diarah all the time like water, and 3 time lots of blood, we have been at UCSF for all of this except for the pill camara so on the 30th we go in for this. this kid can't make it a week at school without comming home from stomach pain and the doc's have not perscribed any meds. yet. anyone with info or advice I would love it thanksmichelle


----------

